# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Troje djece u autu

## peg8020000

Na veliko iznenađenje izgleda da očekujemo treće dijete pa me zanima kako ćemo ih potrpati u auto.

Najstariji je petogodišnjak od 20 kg koji sjedi ponekad u boosteru, a  na dulje relacije uvijek u sjedalici 15-36 kg. Drugo je beba koja će imati tek nešto više od godinu dana kad dođe nova beba. Pa sad me zanima kako da svi stanu u auto. Inače imamo Kiu Sportage, ima isofix, ali za sada ne koristimo. Hoćemo li imati problem?
'

----------


## Cheerilee

Mi imamo troje djece (sad su stari 10,8,6) znači i tri as... 
Imamo toyotu corollu verso i bez problema nam stanu tri sjedalice iza... 
Uvjet za kupnju auta je bio da ima tri odvojena sjedala iza, znači ne dva sjedala i onu klupicu između jer tu nema šanse da se  bez muke zaveže pojas.... 
Muž ima mercedes, i zbog specifičnih sjedala (ima dva sjedala i klupu između, plus toga su sjedala bočno povišena), nema šanse da se sjedalice pravilno poslože u auto, zapravo probali smo jednom i nismo mogli ni vrata zatvoriti a sjedalice nisu bile pravilno postavljene... 


Nas sad čeka kupnja većeg auta, jer očekujemo četvrto dijete, znači 6 ili 7 sjedala....
Moja toyota iam moguććnost montaže još dva sjedala iza u prtljažnik , ali onda gubim prtljažnik i nemam kuda s kolicima...

----------


## jelena.O

Kolega ima trule u koje trpa kolica vlakić ima blizance četiri mjeseca stare

----------


## Smokvica.

Vjerojatno da.. mozda cete moci jaja stavit na isofix a najstarijeg u sredinu, tako njegov naslon ima.dovoljno mjesta, al da cete 3 as moći u smjer voznje namontorati.. teško.
Nije toliko bitno gledat dimenzije auta koliko to da da ima tri odvojena sica straga. 
Mi smo uzeli ford s-max sa 7 sjedala, ostane čak za kolica mjesta kad su zadnja dva sica dignuta.

----------


## Cheerilee

> Kolega ima trule u koje trpa kolica vlakić ima blizance četiri mjeseca stare



To je ona kutija gore?
Skroz neprakično za par put dnevno vadit kolica .. Barem meni, kad ih koristim stalno vadim i trpam u auto......

----------


## jelena.O

Možeš ti stavit samo jedno dodatno sjedalo pa imaš gepek

----------


## Cheerilee

Znam, ali ta dodatna sjedala su toliko niska, i  neudobna da je to samo na neke kraće relacije.. A i dostupnost zadnjeg reda sjedala je malo otežavajuća....

----------


## Cheerilee

našli smo idealna auto za nas,
crysler grand voyager, ima 7 sjedala (2+2+3) i klizna vrata i gepek.... Taman  :Smile:

----------


## martincius

gdje se u hrvatskoj moze kupiti novi chrysler? ja bih isto voyager al ne znam di da kupim.

----------


## Ginger

Sharan sa sedam sjedala je isto odlican

----------


## Sanja :)

Mi smo kupili sharana. 
A imamo i Thule, za ljetovanje i sl. putovanja gdje unutra stavim robu pa mi prtljaznik ostane za habaste stvari

----------


## Cheerilee

Mi ćemo crysler u njemačkoj kupiti najvjerojatnije... 
Gledali smo i tu ali u njemačkoj su daleko bolji očuvani automobili, s boljom opremom.... I veći je izbor... 

Kakav je prtljažnik u sharanu kad se montira treći red sjedala?

----------


## Ginger

imas jos mjesta za recimo dva srednja/veca kofera polozena uspravno
nije da ti nista ne stane
mozes dici samo jedan sic (nisu mali) i onda imas dosta vise mjesta
za more/skijanje ti treba thule za toliko djece

----------


## Cheerilee

Za more i takva putovanja imamo Multivan, to mi je za pogradu svaki dan preveliko... 

Baš budem pogledala sharane malo bolje... 
Al ovaj crysler vojager mi je odličan, em zvana em iznutra...

----------


## Ginger

za grad ti je vise nego dovoljan
pogotovo zato sto ne moras dici oba zadnja sica pa ti onda stanu bilo koja kolica
i klizna vrata su zakon!

----------


## Sanja :)

Ko sto ginger kaze, drasticno se smanji volumen... Al obzirom na stariju djecu pa ti ne treba sto kantica, lopatica... Sasvim prihvatljivo. Uz Thule u koja cudo stane.

Ali ako ti treba za grad.. Imas opciju Ford S Max sa 7sjedala. Baci oko  :Wink: 

Ja sad vozim Scenica, 5s. I full sam zadovoljna. Ogroman prtljaznik, a sva tri sjedala su zasebna tako da imaju komfor i stanu sjedalice.

----------


## Sanja :)

> Za more i takva putovanja imamo *Multivan*, to mi je za pogradu svaki dan preveliko... 
> 
> Baš budem pogledala sharane malo bolje... 
> Al ovaj crysler vojager mi je odličan, em zvana em iznutra...


To bi jaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Sanjo, Cheerilee ceka cetvrto, treba joj vise sjedala  :Smile:

----------


## pepi

A mi nedavno prodali Hyundai Santa Fe sa sedam sjedala.
Predobar auto...

----------


## Cheerilee

> To bi jaaa



Multivan?
To je ogromno, kombi... Mi smo ga uzeli jer ga muž koristi i za potrebe firme, inače nebi... 
OVako smo ga duplo iskoristili...

----------

